# Is there a connection between Siegfried, Tristan and Parsifal?



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

I read sometimes that these 3 have a kind of connection in their overall stories, but it's not quite clear to me what it is.
I read that Wagner, at one time, considered having Parsifal briefly appear in Tristan and Isolde, or maybe vice versa, but decided against it.
That seems like he saw a connection between them?
What do you think about this?
:tiphat:


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Wagner did contemplate having Parsifal appear in Act 3 of _Tristan_ in the course of his wanderings, intrigued by the idea of a confrontation between one who had renounced the sexual advances of Kundry as a path to salvation and one who could only yearn for union with Isolde. From a dramaturgical standpoint he made the right choice, but it would have been an interesting representation of the composer's ambivalent and evolving ideas about sex and romantic love, which had already been embodied in the conflicted figure of Tannhauser.

As for Siegfried and Parsifal, the latter is obviously a reincarnation of the former in basic ways, both of them being naive, motherless "wild boys" with an assignment to bring about a new world order. Siegfried fails to grow up and fulfill the assignment, leaving it to Brunnhilde to enact the demise of the gods, whereas Parsifal sees through the temptations of childish desire, assumes reponsibility, and redeems the failed order of the Grail. _Parsifal_ has been called the "fifth opera of the _Ring._"


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

In the 3rd act of Lohengrin , the hero reveals in the famous Grail narrative that Parsifal , here spelled Parzifal ( Partsi-fal ) is his father , and is the ruler of the knights of the Grail . In the 3rd act of Parsifal, 
the newly enlightened Parsifal heals Amfortas of his terrible wound and officially assumes the duties of Amfortas .


----------

